# LEAKY GAS (ODOR FROM ANUS) FLATULENCE BLOATING IBS CONSTIPATION BAD BREATH ETC WANT CURE CONTACT ME!



## rahul365 (Sep 20, 2014)

YES!!! WE GOT TO DO IT ... RIGHT NOW RIGHT HERE ... WE ALL HAVE TO UNITE AND FIGHT AGAINST IT !!! SO WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR!! IMMEDIATELY MAIL ME @ [email protected] . DONT FEEL SHY SPEAK UP!!!


----------



## jos123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Gas incontinence may be caused by fissure or by Rectal prolapse (internal or external). Daily water enema at morning may be used as a temporary way out .


----------

